# Fps Einbrüche beim fast jedem Spiel Hilfe !



## Larendio (27. Februar 2014)

*Fps Einbrüche beim fast jedem Spiel Hilfe !*

Moin Moin Zusammen,

ich wusste nicht in welches Forum ich posten soll also mach ich es mal hier.

Ich hab seid einiger Zeit massive FPS Einbrüche bei Spielen. Meine Spiele die ich zurzeit Spiele : Lord of the Rings Online, Star Wars the old Republic, League of Legends, Diablo3.

Und zwar laufen alle Spiele eigtl so gut wie immer auf 60 Fps. Ohne Vsync mit bis zu 100 Fps oder mehr.

Einfach sporadisch droppen die Fps auf bis zu 5 Frames. Ohne Ankündigung. Nach ein paar Sekunden ist wieder alles normal. Ein paar Minuten später das selbe Spiel nochmal.

Ich hab schon einiges probiert. Darunter natürlich sämtliche Treiber aktuell, Grafik auf niedrig, Cpu Clock angehoben und wieder auf standard, Windows neu aufgesetzt, Bios Update usw
Nichts hat geholfen.

Mein System :

Amd FX 4170 4,2ghz
EVGA GTX 560 Ti 1024 MB
Asus M5A78l-m lx3 Mainboard
Gskill 2x4GB Ram 1333 MHZ
Coolermaster GX 550 Watt Netzteil
Samsung 500 gb Sata Festplatte


Ich habe noch einen Rechner auf dem alles Wunderbar funktioniert auf den selben Einstellungen :

Amd FX 4130 3,8 GHZ
Sapphire HD 5850 Toxic 1024 MB
Gskill 2x4GB 1333
Asrock M3N78D Fx
NoName Netzteil 500 Watt
Hitachi 1 TB Sata Festplatte

Auf dem Zweiten System läuft alles wie geschmiert.

Vielleicht weiss einer einen Rat.

MFG Larendio


----------



## Cybnotic (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fps Einbrüche beim fast jedem Spiel Hilfe !*

Hi,

schau doch mal ob der Energiesparmodus nicht dafür verantwortlich ist..


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fps Einbrüche beim fast jedem Spiel Hilfe !*

Oder: Saug deinen PC!
Verschmutzung kann zu signifikanten Temperaturanstiegen führen -> System taktet sich wegen Überhitzungsgefahr kurz runter->Framedrops!


----------



## Deathseal (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fps Einbrüche beim fast jedem Spiel Hilfe !*

Läd deine HDD in den Framedrops zeiten. Wenn ja tippe ich auf ein Antivirenprogramm. Deaktiviere diese und teste nochmal. Überhitzungsgefahr schließe ich aus, weil dann wäre es permanent. Beziehungsweise Grafikartentreiber würde fehler melden und bei CPU müsste es zu einen Absturz des Programms kommen. Kann mich aber auch irren!


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fps Einbrüche beim fast jedem Spiel Hilfe !*



Deathseal schrieb:


> Läd deine HDD in den Framedrops zeiten. Wenn ja tippe ich auf ein Antivirenprogramm. Deaktiviere diese und teste nochmal. Überhitzungsgefahr schließe ich aus, weil dann wäre es permanent. Beziehungsweise Grafikartentreiber würde fehler melden und bei CPU müsste es zu einen Absturz des Programms kommen. Kann mich aber auch irren!


 
Nein, der Grafiktreiber meckert dann nicht, der taktet einfach nur die Karte runter---genauso, wie sich auch die CPU runtertaktet. Zu Pentium III-Zeiten, da sah das noch anders aus, aber heutzutage gibt es keine Überhitzungsabstürze mehr, solange man nicht den Kühler von ner Karte abmontiert


----------



## Larendio (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fps Einbrüche beim fast jedem Spiel Hilfe !*

Energieeinstellung steht auf Höchstleistung. Der Rechner is auch sauber. Antivirenprogramm weiss ich nich.. ich hab mal Graphen laufen lassen mit cpu, ram und datenträger auslastung während der drops..  ich konnte keine auffälligen schwankungen sehen. Ich hatte zwischendurch den verdacht das die HDD aufgibt aber der Graph sagt mir was anderes. Das einzigste was ich nicht direkt einsehen konnte is die Grafikkartenauslastung.  Temperaturen übersteigen 60° nicht.

Ich behaupte schon fast das ich einen Softwarefehler auschließen kann. Ich denke irgendwas an der Hardware bremst.  Das komische ist das es vor einiger Zeit alles wunderbar lief und mit der Zeit wurds schlimmer.


----------



## Caliosthro (28. Februar 2014)

Dann lade dir doch mal eins der GPU Tools der Hersteller runter oder schau auf der DVD der aktuellen Print nach. Dann kriegst du ein ziemlich genaues Bild deiner GPU.


----------



## Larendio (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fps Einbrüche beim fast jedem Spiel Hilfe !*

Ich habe mir jetzt für meine Grafikkarte EVGA Precision X runtergeladen und installiert. Ich habe dann mal gesehen das die Karte im Leerlauf natürlich runtergetaktet ist. Ich habe dann mal SWTOR gestartet und mal geguckt was passiert. Zu 90% steht die Karte auf volle Leistung was GPU und Memory Clock angeht. Das sollte ja auch so sein. Und dann habe ich gewartet bis so ein Ruckler kommt und dann mal geschaut was passiert. Wenn der Ruckler anfängt kann ich bei der Leistung sehen das der GPU und Memory Clock für ca. 1-2 sekunden abfallen und dann wieder im normalbereich ist. 

Kann das damit zusammenhängen und was mache ich dagegen ? Oder ist die Karte hinüber ?

P.S.: Es ist der aktuellste Treiber installiert und Temperatur übersteigt 58° nicht.


----------

